# 3 Civilians Killed in Military Jet Crash



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2008)

> SAN DIEGO (Dec. 9)  Residents near Marine Corps Air Station Miramar are accustomed to loud, low-flying military jets, but they immediately knew something was wrong when they heard the skies thunder. The explosions came moments later.
> 
> After the pilot safely ejected, an F/A-18D Hornet fighter jet crashed in the street of a quiet neighborhood Monday and tore into a home with four people inside, authorities said. Three people  a mother, one of her children and a grandmother  were killed, Fire Department spokesman Maurice Luque said. Another child was missing, and rescue crews planned to resume searching Tuesday morning.
> Two homes were destroyed and three damaged in the neighborhood of half-million dollar houses.


 
Sad. 

Its an AOL news story so I dunno if you need an AIM login to see it.

http://news.aol.com/article/military-jet-crash-kills-2-on-ground/271591


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2008)

That is terrible and makes one wonder why the Top Gun school would be training low level flights over a residential neighborhood. Seems to me they would know better. 
My heart goes to the family that lost three generations in an instant.


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't imagine how difficult this has to be for the family, to lose that much that quickly.

My thoughts and prayers go out to them as well as to the pilot. I know he was able to eject uninjured but that would be a horrible thing to have to carry around around.

In the hope of solace
Mark


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is it that fate couldnt let the jet crash onto the local crack house or pedophile?

Sad.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Why is it that fate couldnt let the jet crash onto the local crack house or pedophile?
> 
> Sad.



Because bad things never seem to happen to bad people.  Karma doesn't work the way it should I guess.


----------

